# 72 Gallon Plated Discus show tank



## robertrobert905 (Aug 2, 2010)

what do you guys think?









*link to video*


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

I've been considering having a discus tank since a few days ago. Maybe you could teach me a thing or two. ;D


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Very beautiful setup and thanks for sharing


----------



## robertrobert905 (Aug 2, 2010)

dl88dl said:


> Very beautiful setup and thanks for sharing


thank you so much


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Awesome tank !


----------



## robertrobert905 (Aug 2, 2010)

thanks, unfortunaly i've been away for 8 month for school, and my parents haven't been able to take care of it as well as I have hoped. It looks like s disaster now, hopefully with the 2 weeks that i have at home, I can fix it somewhat


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

those fish grew so huge!  What is your feeding/water change schedule?


----------



## robertrobert905 (Aug 2, 2010)

Ciddian said:


> those fish grew so huge!  What is your feeding/water change schedule?


feed twice a day, bloodworms, beefheart and colourbits. Water change is weekly, however for the past year have been bi weekly since im not home and my parents have to take care of them. So I had to make it much easier for them to do


----------



## bluegill (Jan 5, 2010)

how do you keep the plants so healthy looking ??
are they growing in your tank ??


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Where did you get your cobalt blues? They are beautiful. Your angels haven't bullied the discus at all? I heard from Frank that veiltails eat slower and grow slower, is there any truth in that? Maybe they would be compatible with discus?


----------



## robertrobert905 (Aug 2, 2010)

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> Where did you get your cobalt blues? They are beautiful. Your angels haven't bullied the discus at all? I heard from Frank that veiltails eat slower and grow slower, is there any truth in that? Maybe they would be compatible with discus?


I got them at Big Al's Mississauga, I was working there at the time and I had the first pick when they arrived. My angels don't bully my discus, in fact it's the other way around. I got my discus first and bought baby angels a month later and quaratined them in a separate tank for a few month. By then the discus have already settled in.



bluegill said:


> how do you keep the plants so healthy looking ??
> are they growing in your tank ??


I used DIY CO2 and over 200 watts of light


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

very nice, thanks for sharing!


----------



## ryno1974 (Dec 6, 2009)

Joeee said:


> I've been considering having a discus tank since a few days ago.;D


Wow, how have been able to contain yourself thinking about it for so long? What patience........


----------

